# any telcom rechs on here?



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Hey..just seeing if there were any telcomm techs out there....i just started at the local telcomm co. mostly dsl installs and copper plant maintenance.....new drops..etc
I and r tech is the official title.
What testers are others using?? Jdsu? 3 M 965? Fluke?
Any and all feedback welcome.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Techs .....oops fat fingered.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I am a rech. oops. I guess I misread post.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

I once was a tech... Then I moved up in life and became an electrician!


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

I just moved down.....took a pay cut.
Money isnt everything.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

So what's it like on the scissor crew?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

tough crowd ak


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am a c card. 

its nice working, when all the "electricians" are laid off


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Retired as a Telco I&R tech. I think I had all the different meters at one time or another. For fiber I had an OTDR. For copper I had various locators at different times, a CTC 9925BLT, A Tempo T&B Sidekick, Fluke TS100 and some kind of old blue meter with a lot of buttons and analog dials. 

I could do 99% of trouble shooting with the Sidekick.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

....i work with an awesome crew..have a awesome foreman and work is steady year round. we get 11 paid holidays and accrue paid leave.
Sparkys call them scissors beacause they only know them as that....a professional technician calls them snips. Btw i am a book one journeyman inside wireman... it is nice to be wanted...kinda felt good to know the boss at telephone co got a scolding from electrical contractor for stealin me.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

The way the contract is written the company buys all tools...and smartphones.tablets and laptops......they..the co... are the largest ibew employer in the state. even our secretary is a member. They r looking for jman splicer for local plant build out and osp maintenance. Full time.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Did i say it makes all the difference in the world working with good quality folks? not arrogant..i am better than you...belittling...construction wire monkeys. 
Makes a big difference.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I've always found low voltage / telecom / A/V professionals to be quite a bit more professional than the ones who look down upon them


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Edrick said:


> I've always found low voltage / telecom / A/V professionals to be quite a bit more professional than the ones who look down upon them


Theyre all sexual deviants, like asian ****o types. AV guys are the worst.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> Theyre all sexual deviants, like asian ****o types. AV guys are the worst.


Do I detect a hint of jealousy...:laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

aktrapper said:


> They r looking for jman splicer for local plant build out and osp maintenance. Full time.


Explain jman splicer. At the Telco here, we all have the same title regardless of job function or seniority on the job. No apprentice, jman or master.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

A cable splicer is like the lineman of the telco utility. performs splice case work...repairs 400 pr cut cables...performs pole tranfers. Repair or replace wet sections of cable. terminates and builds fiber cables. he is the osp..outside plant maintenance man. a c.o.guy ...central office guy works with the orders and equipment in the co.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

An i and r guy works from the terminal or NID To the jack or customer equipment
The company i am with has an apprentice splicer..there is a program for it within the ibew. 4 yrs of school..etc.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Man you guys, as usual, can't take some ribbing.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

walkerj said:


> Man you guys, as usual, can't take some ribbing.


We're delicate like our cable


----------

